# MiniDSP questions...



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been doing a number of measurements and have found that there's an issue with bass response from my right front speaker. I've done the best I can to get the best response by tweaking the bass management settings, but it still needs help.

Can I use two of the outputs on the miniDSP (2x4?) to EQ a pair of subs and the other two outputs to EQ the bass on the left and right speakers?

Also, I've been playing with the auto EQ feature on REW, having REW automatically generate filters for the miniDSP. I don't have a miniDSP yet (hope to order one soon) and was wondering how accurate is the predicted response that REW gives when the filters are actually used in the miniDSP? Have miniDSP owners found the have to fuss around a bit with the filters to get the desired curve?

Thanks.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

This is from MiniDSP:
"In the MiniDSP case, there are 2 inputs (rows) and 4 outputs (columns). By default, Input 1 goes to Output
1&3, while input 2 goes to channel 2&4."

So you could EQ your main L on 1 out on 1, R in on 2 out on 2. Subs out on 3 and 4. Each of the 4 outputs can be treated separately. You would need to power your mains with an amp after the DSP though. I use mine for 2 subs, but can EQ up to 4 with the 4-way advance plug-in

I am learning REW also, but also plan to export the filter settings from my measurements to the DSP to smooth the response of my subs. Right now I have manually adjusted the settings to get close, but it's far from perfect.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

dougc said:


> This is from MiniDSP:
> "In the MiniDSP case, there are 2 inputs (rows) and 4 outputs (columns). By default, Input 1 goes to Output
> 1&3, while input 2 goes to channel 2&4."
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

You bet! I look forward to seeing how it all works out for ya


----------



## broncosaurs (May 31, 2013)

I have the 2x8 Minidsp. Once you work thru the little quirks between the MiniDSP and REW the filters REW generates are real good.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

broncosaurs said:


> I have the 2x8 Minidsp. Once you work thru the little quirks between the MiniDSP and REW the filters REW generates are real good.


Thanks for the feedback.  I've put off purchasing the miniDSP for now, but expect I'll order one after my new sub arrives and see how it performs in my room.


----------

